# Looking for Barn Help or Work? >



## Ak1 (Mar 14, 2010)

I am a reliable, teenage equestrian. I am looking to raise money to buy a horse, and gain valuable experience. Located in New Boston NH, but willing to travel. My website is here> 


http://S2.WebStarts.com/BKequestrian/index.html

PLEASE don't hesitate to contact!


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Your website is very impressive! Do you have experience grooming for A level show horses? Try creating a price list of services you can provide and send it out to local barns. Being a show groom is a great way to earn a few (and I do mean _few_) extra bucks, gain lots of experience in the industry, and make some great contacts! You could also add some pictures of jobs you've done, such a before and after photos of mane pulling, braiding, etc.


----------



## Ak1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks for the advice! I definately will get some pictures up! As for price, I should givve a general idea, but I'm very workable so nothings firm.


----------



## AmyAtTK9 (May 19, 2010)

That is an excellent idea and I hope you get lots of clients from it! Good luck!


----------

